

Laser head mount display (Apple Inc. Patent) - pmorici
http://www.macrumors.com/2008/04/17/apple-researching-laser-based-head-mounted-display/
If memory serves me right there was a article posted the other day about a company with a similar product only the box that was a the laser source was much larger than "belt wearable"
======
pmorici
If memory serves me right there was a article posted the other day about a
company with a similar product only the box that was a the laser source was
much larger than "belt wearable" and the head gear was a HUD type monocle.

Does Apple actually have the tech to make this now or did some employee read
about the other companies product and rush to patent a similar idea?

